# [OT] Groupware

## cagnaluia

Ciao.

Volevo installare sulla mia gentoo box un sistema di Groupware, simile a quello di Novell/Suse LINK

Da portare dove lavoro e far usare il servizio ai dipendenti. Che abbiano la possibilità di visualizzare la posta, tenere i contatti e un calendario direttamente attraverso un servizio WEB intranet/internet comune a tutti.

Così da smantellare piano piano l'onnipresente OutlookExpress di microsoft.. che mi da sempre e solo noie.

C'è qualcosa di fatto bene, su gentoo? Con manuali e supporto (anche a pagamento) ?

PS: il discorso della copia è da impostare per bene.

Gia ho un sistema linux con un server mail centralizzato. Vorrei accoppiarci questo secondo, su gentoo, che mi faccia  praticamente la copia del primo server (per la posta) e ci aggiunga tutti quei servizi utili come appunto un addressbook.. un calendario. 

Il tutto carino, friendly e usabile da un utente principiante.

consigli?

----------

## cagnaluia

forse ho trovato qualcosa di interessante:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-233291-highlight-groupware.html

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> forse ho trovato qualcosa di interessante:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-233291-highlight-groupware.html

 

Ã¨ l'howto per installare Open Exchange di Novell su gentoo,

se cerchi un'alternativa a Open Exchange c'Ã¨ Open Groupware

p.s.: comunque, se nel tuo ufficio c'Ã¨ giÃ  MS Exchange, non credo che l'azienza abbia difficoltÃ  a comprare la versione a pagamento di Novell  :Wink: 

(visto che costa meno e fa le stesse cose)

----------

## johond

Com'è operngroupware ?

anche io sono interessato a installare un groupware .. ho provato egroupware che è molto carino.. ma è condizione imprescindibile la stabilità e il supporto a ldap ...

esperienze in merito ?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   forse ho trovato qualcosa di interessante:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-233291-highlight-groupware.html 
> 
> Ã¨ l'howto per installare Open Exchange di Novell su gentoo,
> ...

 

no l'azienda nn ha MS Exchange.

ok.. vedo l'howto per open exchange, mi pare un pò meglio.

----------

## alvinet

Prova a dare uno sguardo ad  openxchange. E' identico a quello di novell tranne che è free.

Se ti serve un how-to su come installarlo guarda qui-->http://www.sistemistiindipendenti.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=161

----------

## cagnaluia

grazie:wink:

----------

## johond

 *alvinet wrote:*   

> Prova a dare uno sguardo ad  openxchange. E' identico a quello di novell tranne che è free.
> 
> Se ti serve un how-to su come installarlo guarda qui-->http://www.sistemistiindipendenti.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=161

 

Ma, è stabile ?

supporta ldap ?

----------

## alvinet

Certo che è stabile... 

Più che supportare ldap bisogna dire che è "basato" su di esso. 

L'installazione ha come prerequisito un server ldap. 

Forse integrarlo con uno attuale è un pò + difficoltoso.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *alvinet wrote:*   

> Prova a dare uno sguardo ad  openxchange. E' identico a quello di novell tranne che ï¿½ free.

 

non Ã¨ identico a quello di Novell, Ã¨ quello di novell, sono la stessa cosa.

la versione commerciale di novell ha cose in piÃ¹ che la versione open souce non ha (maggiori info sono scritte sul sito).

----------

## alvinet

la parte di amministrazione è + scarna...

Per il resto mi pare che ci siamo. Io l'ho installato e mi sembra validissimo

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ecco qui l'howto per installare openexchange su gentoo

http://www.mikefetherston.ca/OX/html/

Se poi vuoi solo condividere posta e un calendario e interfacciarti con molti client di posta prova prendere in considerazione Hula:

http://hula-project.org/Hula_Server

E' un progetto giovane derivato da un fork di Novell NetMail e mi sembra pure performante, non l'ho mai messo in produzione, ma ci sto facendo qualche prova e va molto bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Ecco qui l'howto per installare openexchange su gentoo
> 
> http://www.mikefetherston.ca/OX/html/
> 
> Se poi vuoi solo condividere posta e un calendario e interfacciarti con molti client di posta prova prendere in considerazione Hula:
> ...

 

grazie.

1. stavo seguendo proprio quella guida.

2. bello Hula... provo anche quello.

Beh.. potrei installarli ambedue?

magari uno piu leggero rivolto ad internet e l'altro corposo rivolto alla intranet....

oppure a seconda che all'utente serva qualcosa di completo e complesso oppure semplice e  veloce....

mah..   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh direi che OpenExchange è un pò + compelsso, c'è anche la gestione dei documenti e lo scambio di messaggi istantanei, però è + rivolto ad una utenza a mio parere Internet...

Hula d'altro canto è molto leggero e fa bene il suo dovere cioè le tre cose che deve fare, gestire una rubrica, condividere un calendario e gestire la posta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ok, stavo seguendo la guida per installare openexchange e sul punto:

```
emerge xerces

....

emerge (1 of 6) dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r4

.

.

.

Warning: JAVA_HOME environment variable not set.

  If build fails because sun.* classes could not be found

  you will need to set the JAVA_HOME environment variable

  to the installation directory of java.

Error: JAVA_HOME is not defined correctly.

  We cannot execute java

Bootstrap FAILED

...

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

devo scrivere quella JAVA_HOME sul make.conf ?? e... come trovo la home di java?

ok! Trovato.

```

JAVA_HOME in /etc/profile.env 

export JAVA_HOME='sun-jdk-1.4.2.08'

```

adesso però ho un altro problema piu avanti:

```

>>> Unpacking xml-commons-resolver-1.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xml-commons-resolver-1.1/work

tar: A lone zero block at 3532

>>> Source unpacked.

Error: No JDK found!

Try using java-config script to set your JDK

Remember that you need a JDK not a JRE

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/java.xml

e ti consiglio di usare, come anche l'ebuild ti consiglia, java-config, anzichè esportare variabili a mano   :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/java.xml
> 
> e ti consiglio di usare, come anche l'ebuild ti consiglia, java-config, anzichè esportare variabili a mano  

 

ok, fatto e con un env-update && source /etc/profile.. sistemato tutto.

sto configurando...

però.. quando tento di far partire PostgreSQL

```
/etc/init.d/postgresql start
```

non parte e mi dice di leggermi il log:

```

/usr/bin/postmaster: could not find the database system

Expected to find it in the directory "/var/lib/postgresql/data",

but could not open file "/var/lib/postgresql/data/global/pg_control": No such f$

```

???e moh che mi invento?

----------

## cagnaluia

un uppettino.. valà..   :Laughing: 

----------

## cagnaluia

hmm... semi-ot

hola. 

ma che differenze ci sono tra il  Lotus Domino e il Notes di IBM?

a me serve un groupware web, per la gestione di posta.. contatti unificati.. calendario.. repository di documenti.. etc

che sia supportato bene..

----------

## Ic3M4n

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376290-highlight-groupware.html

questo non è un tuo thread sullo stesso argomento più o meno? non si poteva continuare lì?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ma che differenze ci sono tra il  Lotus Domino e il Notes di IBM?

 

la risposta a queste domande non le troverai di certo sul forum italiano di Gentoo. qui sei OT

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> a me serve un groupware web, per la gestione di posta.. contatti unificati.. calendario.. repository di documenti.. etc

 

come ti è già stato segnalato, esiste un (sicuramente più di uno) thread su questo argomento.

 *linee guida wrote:*   

> cercare nel forum prima di postare

 

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di cagnaluia con questo.

Per favore come suggerito, cerchiamo prima di postare. Poi dato che il post lo avevi fatto tu, mi spieghi perchè non hai continuato la?   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Ho cambiato il tag. Per favore cerchiamo di attenerci ai tag ufficiali.

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> hmm... semi-ot

 

Gli OT sono binari: o ci sei o non ci sei. Punto.

 *Quote:*   

> ma che differenze ci sono tra il  Lotus Domino e il Notes di IBM?

 

Intendi a parte il fatto che uno é un server e l'altro un client? A occhio le stesse che ci sono tra qmail e mozilla-thunderbird. Piú svariate altre.

Probabilmente il sito IBM é molto piú indicato per fornirti le informazioni di questo forum.

----------

## cagnaluia

ops... pardon

----------

## Dr.Dran

ehm... scusate, ma se parlate di Domino e Notes entro in gioco io   :Wink: 

Bene come ha detto randomaze Domino è il server che mantiene i db di notes e Notes è il client di posta o meglio l'interfaccia di grouping del sistema... comunque Notes risulta un sistema a parte, in generale con notes non solo fai grouping ma fai anche clustering, ci sono un totale di "RED BOOK" sul sito dell'IBM che introducon a tale ambiente.

P.S. se lo devi utilizzare come groupware... mmm non te lo consiglio perchè non è il + semplice da configurare e installare   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Sparker

Tra i groupware open esistenti, quali offrono un plugin per outlook decente e soprattutto gratuito?

Quello di opengroupware è a pagamento, mentre quello per open-Xchange mi pare gratuito.

----------

